# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  Βοήθεια με Arduino

## jossie

καλησπέρα, θέλω την βοήθεια σας. Έχω πάρει πτυχιακή εργασία πάνω στο arduino. Σπουδάζω στην Κοζάνη στο Τει Ηλεκτρολογίας. Στην αρχή μου φάνηκε πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα και κάτι που πραγματικά ήθελα να ασχοληθώ. τώρα όμως που το ψάχνω καλύτερα δεν μπορώ να βρω καθόλου καλές πληροφορίες για το πως θα γίνει ο προγραμματισμός (προγραμματισμό πρέπει να μάθω να κάνω μόνη μου δεν έχουμε διδαχθεί τίποτα παρόμοιο), ποιό arduino είναι καλύτερο για την δουλειά που το χρειάζομαι, πως θα βρω τα σωστά εξαρτήματα και όλες τις σχετικές πληροφορίες. υπάρχει κανένας που να μπορεί να ασχοληθεί λίγο με τα προβλήματα μου μπας και βγάλω καμία άκρη?
πραγματικά σας χρειάζομαι.. είστε η μόνη μου λύση να μάθω μερικά πράγματα για αρχή και κατά δεύτερον να μπορέσω να κάνω μια αξιοπρεπής εργασία.  

Αν υπάρχει κανείς από Θεσσαλονίκη που να μπορεί να με"διδάξει" και από κοντά κάποια πράγματα θα σας είμαι ευγνώμων. 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων  :Smile:

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Καλημέρα Ιωάννα, καλως ήρθες στο φόρουμ.
Κατ'αρχήν το διαδύκτιο "βρωμάει" από arduino, θα αρχίσεις με κάτι απλό και προσιτό, πχ καλό θα ήταν να πάρεις για αρχή ένα arduino uno. Τα επιμέρους υλικά που θα χρειαστείς είναι ένα breadboard και μερικά καλώδια σύνδεσης, από κει και πέρα ανάλογα με αυτό που έχεις στο μυαλό σου συνδιάζεις τους κατάλληλους αισθητήρες ή οθόνες (display). Αν γράψεις στο ebay, arduino uno θα βρεις χιλιάδες αποτελέσματα με πολύ χαμηλή τιμή ώστε να παραγγείλεις ένα, να το έχεις στα χέρια σου ώστε να μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε ή με όποιον άλλο απαντήσει από εδώ ή με κάποιον που θα προσφερθεί να σε "διδάξει" μερικά πράματα από κοντά. Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι είναι σχετικά απλό, αρκεί να έχεις κάποιες στοιχιώδεις γνώσεις προγραμματισμού και ηλεκτρονικών.

----------


## geob

Εντάξει δεν είναι και τόσο τραγικό βρε Ιωάννα.. Το πιο φθηνό είναι το uno όπως σου ειπαν τώρα δε ξέρουμε τις απαιτήσεις της πτυχιακης σου, ανταλλακτικά κλπ θα βρεις σε καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών κάτι θα έχετε εκεί στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Τώρα τίποτα απο γλώσσα C εχεις ιδέα? Οταν λες πως θα γινει ο προγραμματισμος? Απλή c χρειάζεται δε μπορεί, προγραμματισμό θα κάνατε στο ΤΕΙ.. Η ίδια ιστοσελίδα του arduino έχει πολύ καλά tutorials για το πως θα ξεκινησεις και πως θα προγραμματισεις το ic ψαξτο λίγο και εδώ είναι και το φόρουμ.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

αν έλεγες και τι θέμα έχει η πτυχιακή θα έπαιρνες καλύτερες πληροφορίες
και θα σου πρότειναν συγκεκριμένα υλικά για να έχεις χαμηλό κόστος
συνήθως στις εργασίες πάμε απο τα πίσω προς την αρχή
δηλαδή ξέρω που θέλω να καταλήξω (ΒΑΣΙΚΟ) και μετά κανω βήματα προς τα πίσω για να έρθω στην αρχή

----------


## jossie

> αν έλεγες και τι θέμα έχει η πτυχιακή θα έπαιρνες καλύτερες πληροφορίες
> και θα σου πρότειναν συγκεκριμένα υλικά για να έχεις χαμηλό κόστος



το θέμα μου ειναι ανάδευση υγρών. ουσιαστικά θέλω αντλίες. θα το κάνω με πολύ αραιωμένα χρώματα. έχω σκεφτεί να λειτουργεί πατώντας λογικά ένα κουμπάκι (δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει άλλος πιο εύκολος τρόπος) που αντιστοιχήσει σε ένα χρώμα και θα τρέχουν τα αντίστοιχα βασικά.  όσο άφορα τα χρώματα θα τρέχουν όλα το ίδιο χρονικό διάστημα γιατί έχω δει ότι μπορείς να παίξεις και με χρόνους. λίγο που το έψαξα ένας χρησιμοποιεί το arduino nano. μπορώ να το κάνω και με uno? 
αύριο θα παραγγείλω το arduino και δεν έχω καταλάβει τισ διάφορες τους ακόμα.... τα έχω ψάξει σε διάφορα καταστήματα σε σύγκριση και μου φαίνονται ίδια.... :s





> Τώρα τίποτα απο γλώσσα C εχεις ιδέα? Οταν λες πως θα γινει ο προγραμματισμος? Απλή c χρειάζεται δε μπορεί, προγραμματισμό θα κάνατε στο ΤΕΙ..



είχαμε προγραμματισμό 1 και 2 και κάναμε μόνο matlab. από γλώσσες προγραμματισμού τίποτα. όσο αφορά το κομμάτι αυτό θα βρω κανένα βιβλίο να αγοράσω για να μπορέσω να μάθω

----------


## geob

Αν εχεις λύσει το κομμάτι με τις αντλίες οκ τοτε, εγώ το θεωρώ πιο δύσκολο... Φυσικά και είναι πιο ευκολο με ενα κουμπί, και τυχαίες τιμες να βάλεις στο συστημα μετα βαφεις το κουμπί / κουμπια με το χρωμα που προέκυψε απο τη μίξη.. Πιο δύσκολο και πιο "ούαου" ίσως θα ηταν με τρια ποτενσιόμετρα rgb και 3 led η τριπλό led rgb να δημιουργεις το χρωμα που θα σου βγάζουν τα led.. Τεσπα.. Υλικό όπως είπαμε θα βρεις παντού αν ψαξεις μπορείς να κατεβασεις και εφαρμογές android όπως το arduino complete reference έχει παραδειγματα και πως γίνονται συνδέσεις κλπ. Άντε και καλη αρχή...

----------


## jossie

όντως αυτό με τις αντλίες με προβληματίζει και εμένα πολύ. επίσης σκέφτηκα την λύση(για πιο εύκολο) να έχω τα χρώματα ψηλά ανάποδα και να πέφτει με την δύναμη της βαρύτητας μέσα από το σωληνάκι και να έχει στην έξοδο κάτι σαν μια τάπα να το πω έτσι ώστε να ανοίγει και να κλείνει μόνο κάτι σαν διακόπτης άλλα για να σταματάει η ροή. απλά δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο στο εμπόριο. αν υπάρχει διαφωτίστε με λίγο σας παρακαλώ!!

από ότι καταλαβαίνετε ψάχνω την πιο εύκολη λύση ώστε να είναι κοντά στις δυνατότητες ενός newbie!!  :Rolleyes: 

 όσο αφορά την επιλογή arduino ποιο από όλα προτείνετε?

----------


## Fire Doger

Η βασικη διαφορα του nano απ το uno ειναι το μεγεθος, τον ιδιο μικρο εχουν, επισης νομιζω οτι στο nano αν βραχικυκλωσεις κατι παει ενω στο uno εχει προστασια. Εγω uno σου προτείνω, μην πεδεύεσε με nano.

Να αγορασεις βιβλιο C δεν θα σου προσφερει κατι πιστευω, βιντεακια με λεντακια και χρονους ποιο χρησιμα θα σου φανουν.

Εγώ βλεπω ως δυσκολοτερο κομματι τις αντλίες, τον αναδευτήρα (φραπεδιερα xD) καθως και την βάση που θα τα κραταει ολα.
Την ταπα που λες την λενε ηλεκτροβάνα και θελει σωληνωσεις, ισως μια αντλία ενυδρίου να εκανε, εχουν κατι τετοια και θα το λειτουργεις με ρελε κωβοντας φαση/ουδετερο ή και τα 2.

Ο κώδικας ειναι ιδιαιτερα απλός για αυτο που θελεις να κανεις. (10 γραμμές και πολλές βαζω)

  Βεβαια αν θελεις να βαλεις RGB λεντάκι εκει θες μελετη στο τελος της κατασκευης γιατι οι χρονοι σε καθε βασικο θα διαφερουν και θελει μερικες δοκιμες μεχρι να τελειωποιησεις την φορμουλα. Επισης τα φυσικά βασικα ειναι κοκκινο κιτρινο μπλε ενω τα ψυφιακα κοκκινο πρασινο μπλε.

Η πτυχιακη μεχρι πότε ειναι?
Αν εχεις καμιά απορία στειλε πμ  :Smile:

----------


## jossie

> Η πτυχιακη μεχρι πότε ειναι?
> Αν εχεις καμιά απορία στειλε πμ



σε ευχαριστω πολυ για ολα αυτα που ειπες. η πτυχιακη ειναι για μετα το καλοκαιρι τοτε εχουμε παρουσιασεις. θελω να το κανω οσο πιο απλο γινεται. ετσι και αλλιως οι καθηγητες μας (αυτοι που ειναι στις παρουσιασεις) ειναικυριως θεωριτικοι ηλεκτρολογοι καθηγητες αρα δεν θα καταλαβουν και πολλα απο τον προγραμματισμο. οσο αφορα τα χρωματα σκεφτομαι να εχω κοκκινο, κιτρινο, μπλε και ασπρο. να παιξω με καμια 10 το πολυ συνδιασμους οχι τπτ τρελο. οσο αφορα το ανακατεμα ακομα ειναι υπο σκεψη αν θα γινει μεσω arduino η χειροκινητο... ας κανω ολα τα υπολλοιπα και αυτο ειναι το λιγοτερο...
αυτο με τις αντλιες οντως με προβληματιζει και εμενα παρα πολυ. λογικα οι αντλιες θελουν και συγκεκριμενο τροπο προγραμματισμου ετσι? δεν ειναι οπως τ ledakia... 

με βαση αυτα που ειπα χρειαζεται να παρω και shields η οχι? γιατι διαβασα οτι οι κινητηρες θελουν shields. οι αντλιες ουσιαστικα κινητηρακια δεν ειναι?

----------


## Fire Doger

Shield δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεσε, φυσικα ομως δεν θα συνδεετε σε output του arduino γιατι δεν αντεχουν πανω απο 40ma.

Αυτη η αντλια πιστεύω σου κανει http://m.ebay.com/itm/361246191367?nav=SEARCH
Θα την οδηγησεις δινοντας της ταση και στην γειωση ενα npn τρανζίστορ οπως bc547 για παραδειγμα, τις στροφες μπορεις να τις ελενχεις μεσω μιας pwm εξόδου arduino (για να τις αλλαζεις) ή δοκιμαζοντας τιμες αντιστασεων στην βαση για επιθυμητες στροφες σταθερες.

----------


## midakos

Καλημέρα Ιωάννα. Με ποιον καθηγητή πήρες πτυχιακή? Πανω στο arduino έκανα και εγώ μια κατασκευή για πτυχιακή, αλλά πιο απλή στη λογική της με τον κ.Στημονιάρη. 
Όσο αναφορά τις γνώσεις από το ΤΕΙ, το μόνο που σε βοηθάει στην πτυχιακή είναι τα ηλεκτρονικά και οι ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές (δεν ξέρω αν τις πρόλαβες γιατί τις καταργήσανε, αλλά ήταν φοβερό μάθημα)
Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις το σύστημα με κάθετη ροή και ηλεκτροβάνα, είναι το ίδιο, αλλά δεν θα έχεις τα κενά αέρος (φυσαλίδες μέσα στο χρώμα) που μπορεί (δεν είμαι και σίγουρος) να έχεις με μια αντλία αν το χρώμα είναι κάτω η στο ίδιο επίπεδο με το δοχείο ανάμιξης.
Από εκεί και πέρα ο προγραμματισμός για αυτό που θες να κάνεις δεν είναι κάτι το τρομερό, με λίγη εξάσκηση και αρκετό διάβασμα μπορείς να το καταφέρεις και χωρίς καμία προηγούμενη γνώση. 
Μην πάρεις κάποιο βιβλίο, υπάρχουν αρκετά online δωρεάν εξειδικευμένα στο arduino, με μια αναζήτηση που είχα κάνει είχα βρεί 2-3 καλά.
Το ηλεκτρονικό κομμάτι μην σε φοβίζει, εδώ μέσα τα παιδιά είναι "γκουρού" του είδους, μ έχουν βοηθήσει κι εμένα αρκετές φορές. 
Αυτά και καλή αρχή!

----------


## geob

ΘαΘα συμφωνησω για το μοτέρ με την αντλία.. Αν και ειναι μικρη 100ml /min. Αρκεί να βάλεις νερομπογιά αραιή δε βλέπω το λόγο να βάλεις κάτι άλλο. Με τη βαρύτητα δε θά έχεις καμία "ακρίβεια" σε αυτό που θες. ΝΑΙ χρειάζεται shield πάρε με ρελεδακια, το bc547 αντέχει ρεύμα 100ma θα καεί δεν κανει! Με ρελέ είναι πιο εύκολο να γίνει. Δεν χρειάζεται να παίζεις με τις στροφές της αντλίας ο χρόνος λειτουργιας της αρκεί. Η ροή ούτως η άλλως είναι μικρή.

----------


## jossie

> Με ποιον καθηγητή πήρες πτυχιακή?



Με τον κ. Φραγκούλη πήρα. ναι πρόλαβα και κατασκευές (απο τους τελευταιους). 





> Αν και ειναι μικρη 100ml /min. Αρκεί να βάλεις νερομπογιά αραιή



ουσιαστικα νερο με λιιιγο χρωμα θα εχω μονο και μονο για να φαίνεται η διαφορα.





> ΝΑΙ χρειάζεται shield πάρε με ρελεδακια,



α οκ δηλαδη ψάχνω shield με ρελε. λογικα θα το βρω με αυτο τ ονομα ε? 

παιδια πραγματικα ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την βοηθεια.. οσα δεν καταλαβα σε 2 μηνες που ψαχνω τα καταλαβα σε 2 μερες μαζι σας  :Smile:

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Καλύτερα να το ονομάσεις παρασκευαστή κοτέιλ

Θα έχεις τρία μπουκάλια +1 τη κοκακολάδα (καραμελοχρωμα) για να έχει το σωστό χρώμα
στα λοιπά μπουκάλια χρώμα ζαχαροπλαστικής κόκκινο πράσινο και μπλε για να μπορείς να φτιάξεις όποιο χρώμα θέλεις
βάλε και λίγο οινόπνευμα για να πάει μυρωδιά

Το uno και το νανο ειναι τα ίδια διαφέρουν μονο στις διαστάσεις Εσυ θα πάρεις το uno

Προτεινόμενα υλικά
http://www.banggood.com/Arduino-Comp...-p-952802.html
και για το ρελέ
http://www.banggood.com/5V-4-Channel...-p-978398.html
στο site για τις αντλίες που σου πρότειναν, στο ίδιο κατάστημα έχει και μεγαλύτερες για να γεμίζει το ποτήρι πιο γρήγορα

Στη παρουσίαση θα πας με γεμάτα τα μπουκάλια και τα λαστιχάκια από τις αντλίες

αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις είναι απλή εφαρμογή από τα παραδείγματα που έχει στη σελίδα του arduino.

την ανάδευση μπορείς να τη κάνεις με ένα μαγνήτη μέσα στο πλαστικό ποτήρι και κάτω από το ποτήρι ένα περιστρεφόμενο πεδίο 
έτσι για να πουλήσεις "μούρη"

----------


## Fire Doger

Δεν νομιζω να εχει μεγαλη επιτυχια το πεδιο, αν το εχεις ψαξει στειλε τιποτα, ταιριαζει για αποχάλκωση pcb :P
Εγω θα εβαζα ενα μιξερακι φραπε με βαση ή χωρις και θα το προσάρμοζα καπως και αντικαθυστώντας τον διακοπτη του με ενα ρελέ.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Η βασικη διαφορα του nano απ το uno ειναι το μεγεθος, τον ιδιο μικρο εχουν, επισης νομιζω οτι στο nano αν βραχικυκλωσεις κατι παει ενω στο uno εχει προστασια. Εγω uno σου προτείνω, μην πεδεύεσε με nano.
> 
> Να αγορασεις βιβλιο C δεν θα σου προσφερει κατι πιστευω, βιντεακια με λεντακια και χρονους ποιο χρησιμα θα σου φανουν.
> 
> Εγώ βλεπω ως δυσκολοτερο κομματι τις αντλίες, τον αναδευτήρα (φραπεδιερα xD) καθως και την βάση που θα τα κραταει ολα.
> Την ταπα που λες την λενε ηλεκτροβάνα και θελει σωληνωσεις, ισως μια αντλία ενυδρίου να εκανε, εχουν κατι τετοια και θα το λειτουργεις με ρελε κωβοντας φαση/ουδετερο ή και τα 2.
> 
> Ο κώδικας ειναι ιδιαιτερα απλός για αυτο που θελεις να κανεις. (10 γραμμές και πολλές βαζω)
> 
> ...



η βασικη διαφορα του nano με το uno ειναι οτι το nano εχει 2 παραπανω αναλογικες εισοδους τις Α6 και Α7
Με βαση το γεγονος οτι σε ολα τα arduino ολες οι αναλογικες εισοδοι μπορουν να γινουν και ψηφιακες με μια δηλωση στον κωδικα, αυτο σημαινει οτι το nano εχει αυτοματα και 2 παραπανω ψηφιακες εξοδους.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

> η βασικη διαφορα του nano με το uno ειναι οτι το nano εχει 2 παραπανω αναλογικες εισοδους τις Α6 και Α7
> Με βαση το γεγονος οτι σε ολα τα arduino ολες οι αναλογικες εισοδοι μπορουν να γινουν και ψηφιακες με μια δηλωση στον κωδικα, αυτο σημαινει οτι το nano εχει αυτοματα και 2 παραπανω ψηφιακες εξοδους.




Δεν θα έχει όμως το πλεονέκτημα από τα shield και θα πρέπει να φτιάξει πλακέτες 
αλλα ετσι και αλλιώς άλλος αποφασιζει τια χρησιήσει

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

μιξερακι του καφέ βάζουν όλοι αλλά δεν έχεις το κάτι τι παραπάνω για να πουλήσεις "μούρη" 
Τα χρώματα θα αναδευτούν μόνα τους όπως πέφτουν μέσα στο δοχείο 
Τι μέθοδο με το μαγνήτη τη χρησιμοποιούν τα εργαστήρια
Ας το αφήσομε να το αποφασίσει ο κατασκευαστής

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

και ένας απλός τρόπος να φτιάξει τον αναδευτήρα
http://youtu.be/K51sjzLdm9g

----------


## jossie

παιδια οι ιδεες σας ειναι απιστευτες πραγματικα και με βοηθησαν πολυ να τελειοποιησω αυτο που ειχα στο μυαλο μου. θελω να κανω κατι οσο πιο ευκολο μπορω γιατι πολυ απλα ειναι η πρωτη μου αποπειρα και με προγραμματισμο και με τετοιες κατασκευες. οσο αφορα τον αναδευτηρα η ιδεα ηταν πολυ καλη και χρησιμη γιατι δεν το ειχα σκεφτει αυτο το κομματι. σκεφτομαι να το αρχισω οσο πιο απλο μπορω και μετα να το αναβαθμισω. ας κανω για αρχη τον βασικο προγραμματισμο για να πεφτει το υγρο με τα κουμπακια και τα αλλα θα τα κοιταξω μετα. η αναβαθμιση σιγα σιγα πρεπει να γινει αλλωστε.  :Smile: 
αυριο θα παραγγειλω τα εξαρτηματα με το καλο. 
 και παλι σας ευχαριστω πολυ για ολα...  :Smile: 
οσο αφορα τον κωδικα ισως χρειαστω και εκει λιιγη βοηθεια οταν έρθει το arduino.  :Smile:

----------


## jossie

ειμαι στην διαδικασια των παραγγελιων και εχω ενα μικρο προβλημα. η shield με τα ρελε απο οτι καταλαβα εχει εξοδο AC αρα τα αντλιακια θα μπορεσουν να μπουν πανω της?

----------


## ilias1979

Καλησπεrα και καλη επιτυχια σε αυτο που κανεις.Για τον προγραμματισμο πιστευω θα σε βοηθησει αυτο για αρχη http://users.sch.gr/manpoul/docs/ard...ingArduino.pdf .Εγω εχω αγορασει και ενα βιβλιο που πιστευω οτι αξιζει αφου θα ασχοληθεις http://papazoglou.teiste.gr/bookcpu/book2014_gr.html. Ξεκινα απο αυτα για μενα να δεις πως γινεται ο κωδικας και πως βαζεις τους αισθητηρες για να παρεις και ιδεες.

----------


## midakos

> ειμαι στην διαδικασια των παραγγελιων και εχω ενα μικρο προβλημα. η shield με τα ρελε απο οτι καταλαβα εχει εξοδο AC αρα τα αντλιακια θα μπορεσουν να μπουν πανω της?



Η έξοδος γίνεται ότι θέλεις, ο μόνος περιορισμός είναι στο ρεύμα που αντέχουν τα ρελέ και η μέγιστη τάση επαφών. Τα ρελέ δεν βγάζουν τάση από το arduino, δίνεις τάση στο ρελέ (common) και παίρνεις από εκεί που χρειάζεσαι, δηλαδή είτε από την κανονικά ανοιχτή επαφή (ΝΟ) είτε από την κανονικά κλειστή (NC), στην περίπτωση σου από την NO

----------


## geob

> ειμαι στην διαδικασια των παραγγελιων και εχω ενα μικρο προβλημα. η shield με τα ρελε απο οτι καταλαβα εχει εξοδο AC αρα τα αντλιακια θα μπορεσουν να μπουν πανω της?



Εχεις υπολογίσει πόσους εξόδους θες? Μήπως θες περισσότερα ρελέ σαν αυτό
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5V-Eight-8-C...item484fad7d4d

----------


## Fire Doger

Αρχικα να σου πω πως τα ρελε εχουν εξοδο οτι εισοδο τους δωσεις στις επαφες τους οπως ενας απλος διακοπτης μονο που αντι να τον πατας με το χερι εχει ενα πυνιακι που οταν διαρρέεται απο ρευμα μαγνιτιζει το "κουμπι" του διακοπτη και πατιετε.

Τα ρελε σου (εφόσον ειναι arduino shield) θα λειτουργουν με 5V dc στο πηνίο τους ή με 12 και θα δέχεται το shield τροφοδοσία. Για να το λειτουργισεις το μονο που θα κανεις ειναι να ανεβαζεις High (+5V) ή να κατεβαζεις Low (0V) τις εξοδους του arduino που αντιστοιχουν στα ρελε. Τα αλλα θα τα κανει το shield.

 Υπαρχουν διαφορα ρελε ειτε με μια normaly closed και μια normaly open (11-12, 23-24) ειτε με μια μεταγωγικη (11-12-14) κλπ κλπ, αυτο εξαρτατε απ' το shield, εσενα σου κανει και η normaly open και η μεταγωγικη.
Την normaly closed δεν θα μπορουσες να την χρησιμοποιήσεις διότι αν το arduino δεν δουλεύει για οποιοδηποτε λογο η αντλια σου θα δουλέψει μονη της κατι που αποφευγουμε σχεδόν παντα σε εναν αυτοματισμό, όταν κατι δεν δουλεύει να μην δουλεύει τιποτα εκτως απο κάποια διαταξη ενημέρωσης βλαβης.


Στις επαφες ενω ειναι dry contact δεν μπορεις να δώσεις οτι τασεις θελεις, στα ρελε που μοιάζουν με ολοκληρωμενα αυτές οι τάσεις και τα ρεύματα ειναι σχετικα μικροτερα απ τα ρελε που ειναι κουτακια.
Για παράδειγμα σε ενα ρελε 110V 20amp δεν μπορεις να δώσεις 230V ουτε να τροφοδωτεις κατι με 30amp. Αυτο ειναι τελειως διαφορετικό με την ταση που χρειαζεται το πηνίο για να αλλαξει τις επαφες του.
Αυτο που ειδες ειναι οι αντοχές των επαφων του ρελε.


Αυτο βεβαια δεν σε ενδιαφέρει καθολου διότι τα κινητηρακια σου ειναι πολυ μικρά, αν βεβαια βάλεις αντλια 230V θες ενα ρελε που να αντέχει 250V και τα αμπερ που τραβαει.

Σε κάλυψε?

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Τα ρελε είναι στην ουσία διακόπτες  Τα αντλιάκια θα συνδεθούν κανονικά στην έξοδο Νο problem όπως λενε
Πρέπει να έχεις αποφασίσει τι θα κάνεις για να μετρήσεις πόσα ρελέ θα χρειαστείς συνολικά Το shield εχει 4 και δεν μπορείς να βάλεις 2 shield μαζί για να τα κάνεις 8 
αν θέλει παραπάνω πρέπει να πάρεις αυτό που λeει ο geob

----------


## Fire Doger

> Τα ρελε είναι στην ουσία διακόπτες  Τα αντλιάκια θα συνδεθούν κανονικά στην έξοδο Νο problem όπως λενε
> Πρέπει να έχεις αποφασίσει τι θα κάνεις για να μετρήσεις πόσα ρελέ θα χρειαστείς συνολικά Το shield εχει 4 και δεν μπορείς να βάλεις 2 shield μαζί για να τα κάνεις 8 
> αν θέλει παραπάνω πρέπει να πάρεις αυτό που λeει ο geob



Γιατι δεν της φτανουν 4? 3 για τις αντλίες (3 βασικα χρώματα) και ο αναδευτηρας.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

αν βαλει και τη κοκακολαδα ?
γιυτό λεω οτι πρεπει να ξεκινησει πρωτα την υλοποιηση στο χαρτι για να δει ποσα ρελε θέλει

----------


## jossie

τα 4 μου φτανουν. ειδα και μια που εχει 5 και θα μου ηταν καλυτερο για να βαλω και το ασπρο. βεβαια μπορει αντι αναδευτηρα να βαλω το ασπρο. την δουλεια μου την κανω ετσι κ αλλιως. το ασπρο η ο αναδευτηρας ειναι extra. αυτη με τα 4 με καλυπτει τελειως λοιπον. απλα το προβλημα μου ηταν οτι ειδα οτι πανω εγραφε 230VAC και μου φανηκε περιεργο. αλλα τωρα με καλυψατε τελειως.  :Smile: 

επισης θα χρειαστω και λιιιγες παραπανω πληροφοριες για το πως τροφοδοτω το shield Για να παρω 12V ωστε να δουλεψουν οι αντλιες.. :p

----------


## midakos

Τα 12 βολτ τα δίνεις στο ρελέ, δεν περνάνε μέσα από το κύκλωμα του shield. Τα δίνεις στο common του ρελέ και παίρνεις έξοδο από την Normally open επαφή

----------


## mechpanos

Καλημέρα και από εμένα!
Καταρχήν να ενημερώσω την παρέα ότι κι εγώ είμαι φρέσκος στο arduino, μόλις που έπιασα στα χέρια μου το mega!
Εγώ  προτίμησα αυτό γιατί είχε πιο πολλές επαφές και θέλω να ελέγξω αρκετά  πράγματα, βασικά θέλω να κάνω πάνω κάτω κάτι σαν αυτό που θα κάνεις εσύ,  αλλά για βιομηχανική χρήση/πραγματική εφαρμογή!

Λοιπόν κατρχήν  να σε προλάβω να μην αγοράσεις shield για τα ρελέ, αλλά ένα απλό module!  Το shield το μόνο που κάνει είναι να σε γλιτώσει συνδεσμολογία! Το  module κάνει μια χαρά και είναι αρκετά οικονομικότερο!
Επίσης, καλό  θα ήταν να αγοράσεις μερικά ledάκια και μερικές αντιστάσεις, καθώς και  μπουτονάκια...αν πάρεις κανένα starter kit συνήθως περιέχουν αρκετά  τέτοια παρελκόμενα μέσα, για να μην ψάχνεσαι!

Τώρα, όσον αφορά  τον προγραμματισμό του, αν έχεις διδαχθεί έστω και matlab και δεις  βιντεάκια με how-to για arduino, θα πάρεις χαμπάρι αμέσως τι γίνεται!
Θα πρότεινα να δεις αυτήν εδώ την σειρά:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62MGqPIyoDg ο τύπος εξηγεί πολύ ωραία τα πράγματα!
Θα δεις και τα επόμενα βιντεάκια πχ σε αυτό εδώ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGyhpkn4cvY
σου δείχνει πως συνδέεις και δουλεύεις το ρελέ!...

Λοιπόν,  τώρα για την λειτουργία...αν έχεις 3 αντλιούλες με δεδομένη παροχή,  φτιάχνεις την αναλογία της ανάμιξης, ανοίγοντας τον ανάλογο χρόνο την  κάθε αντλία!
Αυτό θα το κάνεις "κλείνοντας" την επαφή του αντίστοιχου ρελέ, από το arduino!
Για την ανάδευση, προτείνω μια φραπεδιέρα με πατημένο το κουμπί της, συνδεμένη πάνω σε ένα 4ο ρελέ!

Δηλαδή  όταν θα έχει ολοκληρώσει την παρασκευή, απενεργοποιώντας τα 3 ρελέ των  αντλιών, θα ενεργοποιείται για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα το ρελέ του  αναδευτήρα!

Θα μπορούσες να το κάνεις πιο φαντεζί, βάζοντας το  χτυπητήρι πάνω σε ένα βραχιονάκι που θα μπορούσες να κινείς με ένα step ή  servo motor, αλλά αυτό θα προυπέθετε αντίστοιχο motor driver...

----------


## Fire Doger

Θα μπορουσε να το κανει και σε διατριτη και να γεμίσει ρελε, 1€ κανουν για την ισχύ που χρειάζεται.
Το θέμα είναι πως ίσως τα βρει σκούρα και μετα θα ειναι αργά για παραγγελίες.

Στην θέση σου θα πεταγόμουν στο  Μαρ (google Mar electronics) και θα επερνα κάνα ρελέ να δοκιμασω τις ικανοτητες μου.

Προχθες ήμουν σε παρουσιαση πτυχιακων και το 90% που ηταν με αrduino ουσιαστικά ηταν 5 shield/modules συνδεδεμένα κατι το οποιο δεν ειναι και ιδιαίτερα εντυπωσιακό.
Στο θέμα πτυχιακή οτι περισσότερο κάνεις μονη σου τόσο το καλυτερο. Και κάποιος απο ΕΠΑΛ μπορεί να συνδέσει 1 shield.

Λιγο άσχετο αλλα πολύ σημαντικό να ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΙΣ στο ρελε της φραπεδιερας (αν βαλεις ρελε στην θεση του διακοπτη) γιατί ο διακόπτης μπορει ειναι να ειναι σε σειρά με φαση/ουδετερο και όχι σε   κύκλωμα χαμηλης τασης και να έχει κανονικα τάση μπριζας.
Αν το βάλεις σε κάποιο σημείο που εχει χαμηλή τάση (αν υπαρχει στην φραπεδιεδα σου) δεν εχεις πρόβλημα.

Επίσης να γειωσεις και όσα περισσότερα μεταλικά μέρη της κατασκευής μπορείς με γείωση μπριζας (πράσινο/κίτρινο) οχι απ το GND του arduino γιατί το είδα κ αυτο προχθες :P

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

μια άλλη εκδοχή είναι να μη βάλει ούτε διάτρητη πλακέτα Να κολλήσει τα καλώδια πάνω στα ρελέ και σε όλη τη κατασκευή και να κρέμονται όλα σας τα πλοκάμια του χταποδιού 
όλα τα καλώδια να έχουν το ίδιο χρώμα για οικονομία στο καλώδιο
και φυσικά να πάρει ένα τριαράκι μόνο και μόνο επειδή ε΄κανε κάποια δουλειά Τόσο θα έβανα εγώ.

Δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι φτιαγμένο με arduino ή 5 shields Δεν πρέπει να ανακαλύψει το τροχό από την αρχή.
Μπορεί να πάρει τα shielδ και να τα συνδέσει μεταξύ τους Να βάλει και διαφορετικό χρώμα καλώδια 
Να σηματοδοτήσει τις τροφοδοσίες 
να κάνει ενα κουκλί το μηχανικό μέρος Αυτό είναι το μισό Θα προδιαθέσεις και το καθηγητή 
γιατί αλλιώς είναι να βλέπεις πλακέτες ερασιτεχνικές και καλώδια κολλημένα και αλλιώς τα shield.
Το δύσκολο αρχίζει στο γράψιμο της εργασίας όπου θα αποδείξει ότι "κατέχει" το θέμα 
Εδώ είναι το δύσκολο
Να γράψει τον αλγόριθμο και να τον περιγράψει με ψευδοκώδικα Να σηματοδότήσει τα βήματα σε σχέση με τη κατασκευή 
Φωτογραφίες στα στάδια κατασκευής 

κτλ τκλ 
αυτά έχουν σημασία στις εργασίες 
τουλάχιστον σε αυτές που έχω κάνει και ελέγξει
το να αναλωθεί στο κόλλημα και στο τρύπημα δεν έχει σημασία ΔΕΝ εξετάζεται στη κατασκευή πλακετών 
Αν χρειαστεί κάποιο υλικό μπορεί να το πάρει από τη τοπική αγορά (είναι διπλάσια τιμή από το ebay, αλλά υπάρχουν και εδώ)

220v ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΒΑΖΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ υπάρχουν και με 12V για τα καμπινγκ
"ανεξάρτητα αν είχα κάνει και εμβόλιο για το ρεύμα όπως μου λένε οι ηλεκτρολόγοι"

----------


## mechpanos

> 220v ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΒΑΖΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ υπάρχουν και με 12V για τα καμπινγκ
> "ανεξάρτητα αν είχα κάνει και εμβόλιο για το ρεύμα όπως μου λένε οι ηλεκτρολόγοι"



Υπάρχουνε και αυτά με τις 2 μπαταρίες 1,5v, ήτοι δουλεύουν στα 3v, νομίζω ότι δεν θα είχαν πρόβλημα για λίγη ώρα να λειτουργήσουν και με τα 3.3 που δίνει το arduino!
Κατά τα άλλα, συμφωνώ...

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

To arduino δεν μπορεί να το οδηγήσει με το 3.3 που βγάζει Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση να έχει πάνω το ams1117 3.3 που δίνει 800mA Θα το ξεκινήσει μεν άλλα θα "κοψει" και θα προξενήσει σχόλια 
στην άλλη περίπτωση τα κινέζικα έχουν πάνω το ch340 που στο 4 πιν βγάζουν 3.3 ΑΛΛΑ μόλις 90ma Αν θυμάμαι καλά , δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το γυρίσει  όταν είναι μέσα στο νερό

Καλύτερα να το τροφοδοτήσει από τα 5V και να μικρύνει λίγο την άκρη ανάδευσης για να μη πετάξει έξω το νερό από τις στροφές!!!

----------


## Xarry

Σε εναν μετρητη θερμοκρασιας και υγρασιας με το DHT 11 που θελω να φτιαξω, στο σχεδιαγραμμα αναφερεται μια οθονη 16Χ2 η οποια ομως φαινεται να εχει 4 επαφες αντι για 16 και αυτο το RTC with IC 2 το οποιο δεν εχω ιδεα τι ειναι.

Σε αναζητηση για το RTC επεσα πανω σε αυτα τα οποια εχουν 2 τυπους DS 3231 και DS 1307.

----------


## alefgr

Πολύ απλά στο σχέδιο υπάρχει κύκλωμα μετατροπή της LCD οθόνης από παράλληλη σε I2C. Συνήθως στο eBay τα πουλάνε μαζί. Επίσης και τα δύο ολοκληρωμένα που αναφέρεις είναι για Real-Time Clock και είναι φυσικά για την υποστήριξη ημερομηνίας και ώρας και λόγο της μπαταρίας που συνδέονται, συνεχίζουν να κρατούν την ώρα ακόμα και με κλειστή την συσκευή (όπως γίνεται και με τα PC). Το DS3231 είναι νεότερο με λιγότερη ολίσθηση συχνότητας, που σημαίνει μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια από το DS1307. Και τα δύο αυτά έχουν σύνδεση I2C και συνδέονται στο ίδιο bus (δηλαδή με δύο μόνο καλώδια σύν την γείωση και την τάση), με την οθόνη και τον μικροεπεξεργαστή.

----------


## Xarry

Κατατοπιστικοτατος!! Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## elektronio

Αυτό που μας δείχνεις (DS3231) είναι ακριβό στα 3ευρώ περίπου εδώ http://www.ebay.com/itm/DS3231-AT24C...IAAOSw5cNYTuTa έχει κάτω από 1 ευρώ.

----------


## Fire Doger

Επίσης σε αυτό που δείχνει ο Μάρκος έχει 2 παραπάνω πιν το 1 εξ αυτών μπορεί να σου δώσει open drain interrupt, δηλαδή μπορείς να σεταρεις το rtc σαν ξυπνητήρι και να σου έρθει το interrupt όταν χτυπήσει.

----------

